# Styles Point Lake Mac Weds 6th Feb



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

After our relatively quite trip into Myuna bay last week Dean1 showed me this all weather spot. 
Looking at a gentlemanly start of 0800hrs.
Turn right at the end of overhill rd Rathmines and follow the road dirt track around the the boat ramp. Usual estuary species and squid.
Steve


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

ill be there


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

poppers and lures again?
Got a new popper this week i want to try out.
Its prob the best prawn imitation in hb poppers ive seen with pricetag to match.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Dean
Got on of them gold with red 35mm bubble pops, so keen to try it out. With thinking of grabbing some bait as well?? and if my squid jigs arrive?? Reality says I will be true to form and poppers and HB's will be the go. You know the bay better then me what do you suggest we will be fishing the incoming probably to the top of the high.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

You guys will have to let me know where this spot is. I have a fishing comp this weekend in Lake Mac.

Love to catch up for a fish there some time but I can only get time to fish on weekends.


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Poppers in the bottom of the bay early and some bait on the reef later on.
i must remember to bring the GPS
Waters bloody filthy with the rain. ill be geting some squid jigs today
My bro went down to myuna off that point, (Yellow marker and queer mullets) hooked into a 6ft bull shark but didnt land it. hell be going back for another go im sure, ill keep you posted


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

by rawprawn on Mon Feb 04, 2008 8:31 am

You guys will have to let me know where this spot is. I have a fishing comp this weekend in Lake Mac.

Im good mornings most weekends PM me or post a trip.
Try any of the shallow weed beds this weekend for your comp
Vis is only .5 Metre so colourful poppers and HBs. Dropover has been fishing V poorly with 1000s juvies around.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks like there could be a break in the weather for Wednesday, Hope the fishing gods are with us. We'll get a trip report up for you this time Rawprawn


----------

